# Please read if you feed Blue Buffalo



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

MSU researchers link pet food, dog illnesses nationwide | MSUToday | Michigan State University


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Sorry, I just saw the date on this. Guess this was an old recall.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I feed Blue Buffalo! I see the date is old which makes me feel better. But I am concerned that my two do seem to drink a lot of water and pee a lot. Hmmm. Will have to research this before getting upset.


----------



## BeccaPea (Dec 13, 2013)

I tried Max on BB, but he had a lot of stomach upset. I switched him and he was immediately better. No more BB, not ever.


----------

